
Adblock Plus and Flattr’s new project will let users automatically donate money - smonff
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/03/adblock-plus-and-flattrs-new-project-will-let-users-automatically-donate-money-to-websites/
======
smonff
> Flattr Plus will “eventually” be integrated into Adblock Plus

> Once Flattr Plus goes through its beta process and the model is proven, the
> functionality will be incorporated into Adblock Plus and made available to
> millions of people.

I call this a malware

